# Rp?



## Evillordling (May 24, 2021)

Hello everyone!
I'm Evil - Nice to meet all of you!

I'm an older role-player I've been doing this for a while. I was wondering if people out there were interested in a rp? I'm currently in the mood for tf,tg, with some kinks to it. I'll explain more to the person. Once they've arrived or asked what they are.  Also, +18 for people thank you.

Besides that. I'm interested in a lot of different idea's if you have a rp or something interesting. I'll let you know, how I feel about it. Also one more thing. IF you are done rping. Just please tell me.. Don't let me wait 2 or 4 months later to let me know. You aren't responding back. Please just be respectful. As I will do the same.

For replies. I don't expect some elaborate novel long experience. I would love just to have. 1 - 3 paragraphs with at least 5 sentences in each. I promise you. I'll do my best for whomever I rp with. I wish for us to have a good experience.

Thank you for stopping by!

Also Good luck on your search!!


----------



## Mambi (May 24, 2021)

Evillordling said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm Evil - Nice to meet all of you!
> 
> I'm an older role-player I've been doing this for a while. I was wondering if people out there were interested in a rp? I'm currently in the mood for tf,tg, with some kinks to it. I'll explain more to the person. Once they've arrived or asked what they are.  Also, +18 for people thank you.
> ...



Hya, Mambi here, also older (45), pretty good at RP in all forms, agree with your terms totally, and open to pretty much anything, though I admit I don't know literally what the terms "tf,tg" mean, but pretty sure I'll be game <giggles>

Only catch is I only have the PM's here, no discord. Still, send me a conversation if interested, and maybe we can play! <_the cat winks and with glowing eyes, dives through a shimmering rift>_


----------



## Universe (May 24, 2021)

I’ll roleplay with you I’m 22 my hatchday’s in 11 days I can try to do a paragraph


----------



## Anon_the_human (May 25, 2021)

Hmmm, this sounds interesting.


----------



## Kora2001 (May 27, 2021)

Sounds like something for me. Are you still interested?


----------



## Evillordling (Jun 8, 2021)

bumps?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 9, 2021)

Evillordling said:


> bumps?



What genres are you looking for?


----------

